# r33 gtr parts wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

full clutch pedal and servo
abs unit no bracket needed
bm57 and the brake servo
power steering resevoir and bracket
window wiper brown motor and bracket
gearbox mount complete
would like to get from one source if possible, all must be perfect and good working order
fair prices no lotto prices


----------

